# How to deal with GPs



## kinoscore (Aug 5, 2014)

I am 48 based in London and was diagnosed with type 2 in early January this year and apparently I had been neglected for over a year as I had a record of a blood test which was high on glucose but no one told me that I was diabetic or at risk. After the initial shock I managed to control it with diet and exercise but wasn't happy with the GP. 

Eventually in April I changed GP. New blood tests were made and the results were negative. I had the big announcement that the results were " normal "  I insisited if normal for a diabetic person or plain normal and my latest GP said that I wasn't diabetic. 

The reality is very different as I continued to do my own test to keep an eye so I requested a new blood test recently and woila! they were bad news again. The glucose levels are high. 

I felt this is negligence from my GP as from the period from May to July I didn't follow a strict diet hence the results. I don't know what to do and how to make sense of all of this. I am not getting the service everyone deserves. I have never been referred to a diabetic clinic or anything like that. What to do?

It would be great to connect with a local group to do some exercise and for motivation but also to fight stress. I have been diagnosed with a congenital heart condition so I am naturally worried despite of the words of the doctor that the two issues are separate. 

I am very aware of a healthy diet and exercise and want to be more in control of my health. I don't want to go through the whole PALS system just sorting out support and proper care!

Questions
Why doctors treat our body as compartments?
Any ideas about how to deal with GPs???
Is there any independent helpline I can call for advice?

I appreciate any comments
Thanks in advance
Sergio


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Sergio, welcome to the forum  It does sound like you have had a mixed experience regarding diagnosis. What sort of tests have been done to determine whether you have diabetes (or not)? What tests do you do at home that indicate to you that you do have diabetes? What levels have you had at the tests? Sorry for all the questions, but it might help to shed some light on why your diagnosis has not been straightforward.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 5, 2014)

The only role my GP has in my diabetes care is to sign the prescriptions, for everything else, I'm seen at the diabetic clinic.

I can sympathise with you though, you have been through it. From what you've said I believe you may be borderline and able to control the diabetes through diet and exercise provided you stick to it. As for getting the proper care, I'm not sure what you can do other than contacting PALS, unless you write a letter to the practice manager at your surgery expressing your distress and confusion and asking for better support and information.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2014)

Very VERY Satisfied Thank you


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 5, 2014)

My GP in the _challenged_ borough of Newham London went on a course on Diabetes.
When I joined the practice I was invited to a series of 6 Saturday evening talks by him on Diabetes, good in itself, but better because of the rappor I built up with him over the 6 evenings.
The lead nurse at the practice is diabetic herself and qualified as diabetic specialist last year.


----------



## Lurch (Aug 5, 2014)

Spent lifetime avoiding doctors.  See no reason little touch of diabetes should change me now.   Only profession what can bury its own mistakes and get to sign the death certificate too!  

Shame about this nagging pain, mind...


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 5, 2014)

To be honest I have very little trust with gps. Some haven't a clue. Try and get referred to a diabetic nurse.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 6, 2014)

Only use the GP to get prescriptions, and so far they haven't argued with anything I've asked for hence I ticked Very Satisfied.  Everything else is done by DSNs and consultants at the hospital.


----------



## pav (Aug 6, 2014)

Would of put very satisfied, until my last appointment, as felt very let down. The doctors appear to pass any diabetic stuff to the DN as they say she is better than the doctors at sorting diabetic problems out.

My old doctors would put as rubbish, ignored that I was having problems, until damage had been done and just fobbed one off it can be expected to have a few hic ups. Was one long permanent hic up. Complaints were mysteriously lost with no records of them even being recorded, medical notes misslaid (well lost). The practice even made the local news about what was going on at the practice. Getting past some receptionists was like going through the spanish inquisition they want to know more than what the doctor wanted to know.

The practice did have some good doctors and nurses, but too many bad ones / practices ment these people were fully booked and very hard to get appointments with.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 6, 2014)

I treat my diabetes, it's my condition not his. Saying that though he is a complete and utter star.


----------



## topcat123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ii have a very good doc as he is the only one i tend to see 99.9 percent of the time for diabetes and other ailments


----------



## Bloden (Aug 6, 2014)

I won't let mine have anything to do with my dbs. As for general diagnosing and prescribing, I don't trust her 100%. I double-check online and with the pharmacist the suitability for diabetics of the tablets, etc she prescribes. She's growing on me, after a shaky start, is how I'd describe the situation!


----------

